# IBSACOL



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Has anyone tried this? Is anyone planning on trying it? If you do let us know how it is working for you. I know it will work for some and not others, like everything else .BUT I am curious to see who all tries it.ThanksKat


----------

